# Gibraltar - flying home / storage



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Planning ahead for next year. Will be doing Morocco again in Jan /Feb but then want to fly home for a few days to celebrate my birthday, sons birthday and see grandkids duriing half term.

Anyone have info ref somewhere to store the van near Gib ?
Maybe a campsite near La Linea ?
Anyone flew back from there ? seems some reaonable priced flights and I guess I could get transport to La Linea and then just walk into Gib for my flight...


----------

